# citizenship approval letter missing



## Perth1 (Apr 7, 2016)

My online status of Australian citizenship is approved but when i called information line they told me 
"havent you recieved message or letter saying its approved ?"

i said no then he said it is definately approved but then he is also confused why there is no message on immi showing its approved? or what happned to the mail sent? 
i also updated my postal address but one day citizenship line said "its automatically updated" the next time i called "unfortunately ,i have to email my case manager so it will updated in may few weeks so your citizenship ceremony invitation might be sent to last address".

why cant they update address straight away?the immi system has too many errors?
why cant they just email citizenship approval letter instead of postal mail?
what is real purpose of information line if they cant enter information?
In this digital age ,everything should be email or fax.

Apparently ,there is no email address for victoria? 

Please help cause its just too complicated for me.


----------



## Sammy J (Oct 26, 2017)

Nothing complicated about it at all

There is an error message when you log in to Immi

Correspondence Issue - 22 September 2019

Some clients have reported that they have not received correspondence for applications lodged via ImmiAccount. Technical teams have resolved the issue and correspondence is being sent.

For those clients affected by the system issue, continue to monitor your 'Messages' screen within ImmiAccount. If your application status is 'Granted' but you cannot view your letter, you can use VEVO to view your visa grant and entitlements details: http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/vevo.


----------



## AngeliquePrince (Dec 10, 2012)

How many days would the approval
Letter be sent via post?


----------



## musashi (May 21, 2017)

I got an email as well as a letter later.


----------



## Perth1 (Apr 7, 2016)

vevo is not valid for citizenship applications.I dont get it ,they said we cant email without updating postal address and udpate of address can take 1 month?


----------



## AngeliquePrince (Dec 10, 2012)

I will wait probably in the next few days for both the post and the email. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

AngeliquePrince said:


> I will wait probably in the next few days for both the post and the email. Thanks for the info.


My husband only received it via post. Everyone that I know has only gotten it via post as well. I believe getting it via email as well is the rare exception.

It takes about a week from approval to receive it in the mail.


----------



## AngeliquePrince (Dec 10, 2012)

It is ver rare that you get an electronic copy. But if you did that is good. It says 5-10 business working days cant wait for the letter via post.


----------



## Sean302 (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi Everyone, 

I got approved for my citizenship on 4th Feb 2020 in Immi Account online, but its been 3 weeks now i still haven't received Physical Approval Letter via post? Address is correct and even checked with post office nothing there... can any one share their experience please how long it took for you guys from online approval to receiving a letter..? Much appriciated... Thanks

Sean


----------



## Viswa (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi Sean, it’s the same with my case . My application got approved in oct 2019 but haven’t received any letter yet. Rang the immigration twice and was told that for few applicant they will send only the ceremony letter coz they are trying to save the paper. I don’t know if it’s 100% right. Till date I haven’t received any correspondence.


----------



## jbone (Aug 19, 2019)

My wife is having this issue as well; Her citizenship application was "Finalized" on June 17, but it's now been four weeks and we have no letter to state whether it has been granted or denied. I know it takes longer for the post to deliver to the U.S. (and even more so, to Alaska) but I thought for sure we'd have something by now? The only thing we have is that, on her Immi Account, after her name and DOB, is the word "Acquired" but that's it. Since she applied as the child of a former Australian citizen, there is no test and no ceremony... she just "becomes" a citizen as I understand.

We really need this confirmation as I am set to lodge a Partner visa for myself, but cannot do so without her confirmation letter. I wonder at what point should we get in touch with someone about this?


----------

